# Good enough for deer hunting



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

is my bow good enough for deer hunting? its a Micro Midas 3 at 30# and 26" of draw.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i would at least shoot 40 lbs. to kill a deer because they might duck it. and even at longer distances thats not even enough. i shoot 55 lbs. and i leave it at that because my cheetah's smoking at 30 yards.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If you shoot a good COC broadhead and only shoot 20yds you should be good. 40LBS would be better but you can use 30lbs, if legal in your state. 

I shoot 73lbs to get the most KE that i can with the arrows that I shoot


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Kentucky has no minimum


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

what are you shooting for arrows and broadheads?


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's a thread I made. I have a Micro Midas 3 too.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1036227


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Just go hunting you'll do fine.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

what you got is fine
just nothing over 35 yards:wink:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

personaly i would be hesitant at 30 lbs but my cousin has a Micro Midas
and you might be alright as long as you dont shoot too far


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

N7709K said:


> what are you shooting for arrows and broadheads?


Beman ICS hunter junior no broadhead yet.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> Beman ICS hunter junior no broadhead yet.


A two blade cut on contact head would be best for penetration. Magnus Stingers would be a good choice and Magnus has a life-time warranty so if you break one of their heads all you have to do is send it to them and they'll send you a new one back.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> Kentucky has no minimum


i live in kentucky too. What part do u live in?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

western


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Just don't shoot past 20 yards and only broadside shots. i had a micro midas 3 also and I wasn't allowed to shoot past 20 yards because I think it wouldn't be very effective any further than that ,that's my opinion man. good luck 2 ya!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I wouldn't do it but if you do use a cut on contact broadhead, limit your shots to 15 yards, and only take shot you know for a fact you can make. You're gonna need to be _really_ accurate


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

I would try to get a 15yd shot too, and try out the boradheads before you go to make sure they fly good.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i would say no 30 lbs just will not create enough ke out of that bow i would stick to small game for now and shoot more to try and build up your muscles to pull more weight its a slow process but we all have had to do it


----------



## BoWTeChAdMiRaL (Oct 20, 2008)

i shoot 60lbs at 26" but i would shoot at least 40 45lbs


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

i read somewhere that said you should have your bow set at the highest poundage you can comfortabely pull back from any possible shooting position sitting, kneeling, etc
i would also recomend cut on contact broadheads for anything under 40#


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

I would wait until you become a little stronger before i took it to the field


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

at least 40lbs:wink:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

all i can say is if you are gong to hunt with it make a good shot!!! If it were ME i would not hunt with it.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

If it means anything i get 6 inches of penetration on my bag target.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I wouldn't go with 30lbs. 6" of penetration on a bag is not much.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

corpralbarn said:


> If it means anything i get 6 inches of penetration on my bag target.


how long are your arrows and what are they? im gonna say it again 30lbs isnt enough at max you will be putting out 35lbs ok KE thats at the MAX not trying to cut you down i would just wait until i could pull more weight


----------



## doublemiss (Jul 24, 2009)

No!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> Beman ICS hunter junior no broadhead yet.


use a 2 blade cut on contact head like a magnus stinger 2 blade. no mechanicals.

the guy that taught ,y bow hunting course said he knows a girl that killed her first deer with a 19# bow. 

stay well within 20 yards.


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

gunner77 said:


> i live in kentucky too. What part do u live in?


me three where bouts are u from


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

it only takes six inches of penetration to kill a deer with the right broadhead you could get that but i wouldnt shoot more than 20 yds but if you can crank your poundage up do it


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

im shooting 28 1/4" Beman ICS hunter juniors.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

10gblevins02 said:


> me three where bouts are u from


around madisonville.


----------

